# name 5 animals starting with S and you can't say snake !



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm just a little bit bored and since throwing skittles at randoms and yelling 'taste the rainbow' is out of the question (stupid country bumpkin town where everyone knows you  )....As the title says can you name 5 animals that start with S without saying snake?


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 15, 2010)

scorpion
spider
shark
snail
seagull

now 5 starting with R


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 15, 2010)

seal, squirrel, sparrow, sea turtle, sea lion and for a bonus point skate


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

salamander
salmon
snail
scorpion
sunfish
shark
spider
skunk
seal
sheep
shrimp
starfish
seahorse
squirrel
stingray


----------



## webbo10 (Sep 15, 2010)

sugar glider,skunk,snail,sloth,shark,sheep,shrimp,seal.scorpion,sting ray,swan, sea turtle,serpents


----------



## webbo10 (Sep 15, 2010)

5 staring with q?


----------



## webbo10 (Sep 15, 2010)

starting


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

quail is all i have atm


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 15, 2010)

Rhino, Rhinocerous Beetle, rat, Ring tailed lemur, rainbow trout


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

oh oh quokka


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 15, 2010)

quoll, quokka, quail, ummmmmmm


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Quail, queen bee,queen ant,quokka ummm quagga (extinct zebra) and R animals Rabbit,rainbow fish,raven,raindeer and rat


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

this is too easy (even if I did cheat and use Queen bee for q lol - how about we start with 5 A animals and the next person does b and so on?


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

armadillo
ant
aardvark (spelling?)
Abyssinian
Ambon Flying Fox


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 15, 2010)

bat
bear
boar
beaver
bee


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 15, 2010)

cat
camel
cow
caterpillar
cockatoo


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Dolphin
Dingo
Dog
Dragon
Donkey


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 15, 2010)

elephant
emu
elephant seal 
egret
eel


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

elephant
echidna
emu
eel
eagle


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 15, 2010)

Frog
fish
ferret
fox
flying fox


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2010)

Goat
Giraffe
Gannet
Gerbil
Green Tree Ant


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 15, 2010)

goanna
gummy shark
goldfish
gorilla
goat


agghhh quick and the dead around here !


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 15, 2010)

horse
hawk
hippopotamus
hyena
hammerhead shark


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

tough letter geez umm Iguana,insects,Ibis,Inchworm hmmm I can't think of a 5th? a little help?


----------



## Kayz09 (Sep 15, 2010)

quoll, queen ant, queen snake thats about all so far :s


----------



## elle0318 (Sep 15, 2010)

jaguar, jellyfish, jack russel, jackal, joey


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 15, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> tough letter geez umm Iguana,insects,Ibis,Inchworm hmmm I can't think of a 5th? a little help?



Indian Rhino 



Kayz09 said:


> quoll, queen ant, queen snake thats about all so far :s



Kayz, we were up to J not Q lol


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 15, 2010)

koala
kangaroo
kookaburra
komodo dragon
kodiak bear


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 15, 2010)

INDIAN elephant, LOL 
and i think Kayz09 you may need to read all the posts, its been decided we are doing it by alphabet now,

and we are up to J....

Jaguar
Jack Russel
Jack Rabbit
ummmm ....

Oi SamNabz, youre jumping the gun


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

ladybeatle (or manbeatle not so be sexist lol) , linx, lion, lemur, and a leatherback sea turtle


----------



## antaresia childreni (Sep 15, 2010)

*re animals starting with s*

what about sasquatch


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

mouse
moose
monkey
marmot 
mink


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 15, 2010)

mouse 
moose 
magpie
macaw
maggot


----------



## -Peter (Sep 15, 2010)

5 numbats


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 15, 2010)

Northern hairy nose wombat
nurse shark
nematode
nanny goat
naked mole rat


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

Otter
Octopus
ostrich
orangutan
Owl


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

panda 
panther 
parakeet
penguin and a pony


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 15, 2010)

Siamang
Slow loris
Shifak
Saiga
Star nosed mole


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 15, 2010)

quail
quoll
quokka
quetzal
queen bee


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 15, 2010)

whoops double post..


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 15, 2010)

sarah_m said:


> Siamang
> Slow loris
> Shifak
> Saiga
> Star nosed mole



lol sarah...wrong place? 

rat
ring tailed possum
rhinoceros
reindeer
raptor


----------



## jinin (Sep 15, 2010)

Tiger
Turtle
Tortoise
Tapir
Termite


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 15, 2010)

Urchin
Upsidedown Catfish 
Urial - wild sheep
U-spot Wrasse
Ussuri Tube-nosed Bat

LOL


----------



## shaye (Sep 15, 2010)

Salmon snapper sawfish shark Saratoga


----------



## 1issie (Sep 15, 2010)

seal 
siamese
salmander vultue thats all walrus
whale
wren

scropion
sheep

rat
rooster
rabbit
racoon
rhino

quoka
quail
quoll
queen ant
queen bee


cat
cheetah
clam
corella
crocodile

dog
deer
dingo
dolphin
donkey


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

shaye said:


> Salmon snapper sawfish shark Saratoga



We changed the game that you do the next letter of the alphabet the the above poster we're up to v...why do I always check back on tricky letters argh


----------



## jcros32 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tortoise 
Tiger
Taipan
Tadpole
Tasmanian Devil


----------



## jcros32 (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh damn stupid dial-up soz guys haha


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

vampire bat
velvet worm
volture...I'm stuck - ne one have other v animals?


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> vampire bat
> velvet worm
> volture...I'm stuck - ne one have other v animals?


 
vixen
volox
vole


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Tristan said:


> vixen
> volox
> vole


 ...smarty pants : p


----------



## jcros32 (Sep 15, 2010)

whale, wallaby, wildebeast, weasal, wolf


----------



## jcros32 (Sep 15, 2010)

X-Ray fish
X-Ray tetra
Xanclomys - a small mammal from the Paleocene of North America.
Xanthareel - yellow eel
Xantis - yak
Xantus - a bird
Xantusiidae (family of night lizards)
Xantus murrelet - a small seabird found in the California Current system in the Pacific Ocean.
Xeme - an artic fork-tailed gull.
Xenarthra - mammal in South America
Xenicidae (family of New Zealand wrens)
Xenopeltidae (family of reptiles including sunbeam snake- Xenopeltis)
Xenipirostris (genus of birds from Madagascar)
Xenops - a rain forest bird from the Americas
Xenopterygii (order of fishes including clingfishes)
Xenopus - a frog; toad
Xenurine - a species of armadillo; a cabassou.
Xenurus unicinctus - an armadillo native of the tropical parts of South America.
Xerus - a type of ground squirrel from Africa
Xiphias - a swordfish.
Xiphias gladius
Xiphosuran - a horseshoe crab.
Xoloitzcuintli - a dog
Xoni - mystical creature.
Xylophone Cat- A cat that is only by legend but some claim to have seen it.


----------



## jcros32 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just off the top of my head LOL......Thank you google


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 15, 2010)

Yorkshire Terrier
Yak
Yabby
Yakka Skink
Yellow Jacket Bees


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

yak
yellow spoted monitor 
yellow bellied glider
yeti
yucker


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I cant believe i forgot Yabbie


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 15, 2010)

lol i beat you to it farma


----------



## Tristan (Sep 15, 2010)

Farma said:


> yak
> yeti


 
were doing mythical animals as well?


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 15, 2010)

umm lol a yak isnt mythical, its like a cow/ox thing, and yeti's are real too


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

yak is a hairy cow and theres a yeti on here called DA_GRIZ


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 15, 2010)

Zebra
Zebra Finch
Zebu
Zanzibar day gecko
Zoo plankton


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 15, 2010)

holy crud monkeys - I go and have dinner and you finished it off : p good work animal freaks! although how many of you googled? bahahaha


----------



## 1issie (Sep 15, 2010)

zebra
zebu


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 15, 2010)

:lol: 

in the spirit of good fun, and to give those that are bored at work something fun to do now that we have finished our alphabet, i suggest we change this game a little, and with the 'one word association' thread running for as long as it has i suggest a 'next answer starts with the last letter' game,

1ssies last animal was a Zebu, so therefore the next animal would start with a "U" - thanks 1ssie !

so i'm offering *Urchin*

so the next one starts with *'N*'

on your marks, get set ........ GO


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 16, 2010)

New*t*


----------



## dreamkiller (Sep 16, 2010)

tiger


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 16, 2010)

rhino beetlE


----------



## Tristan (Sep 16, 2010)

Emu


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 16, 2010)

Urchi*n*


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 16, 2010)

Numba*T*


----------



## Tristan (Sep 16, 2010)

Tigger


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 16, 2010)

Rat


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 16, 2010)

tarantul*A*


----------



## Tristan (Sep 16, 2010)

Armadillo


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2010)

OctopuS


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 16, 2010)

Snake!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Kitah (Sep 16, 2010)

Egre*t*


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 16, 2010)

Tuatar*a*


----------



## Tristan (Sep 16, 2010)

Amoeba

(edit spelling typo)


----------



## Kitah (Sep 16, 2010)

Antelop*e*


----------



## scorps (Sep 16, 2010)

eel


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 16, 2010)

leopard


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 16, 2010)

Ostrich


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 16, 2010)

he*n*


----------



## 1issie (Sep 16, 2010)

numba*T*


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

toad


----------



## 1issie (Sep 16, 2010)

Ding*O*


----------



## Tristan (Sep 16, 2010)

oranguta*n*


----------



## 1issie (Sep 16, 2010)

naked mole ra*T*


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 16, 2010)

cockroach
cat
crab
crayfish
cappybaru


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 16, 2010)

Dingo
Dinosaur 
Diplodocus
Dipper
Discus


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 16, 2010)

Ha ha something weird happened then.
Time warp is attacking threads


----------



## bigi (Sep 16, 2010)

Farma said:


> yak is a hairy cow and theres a yeti on here called DA_GRIZ



i thought it was funny farma, and Griz would probably accept it as the D or Y word, both readily accepted as the same term


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 17, 2010)

The alphabet of animals!

Antelope
Bear
Cat
Dingo
Elephant
Frog
Grasshopper
Hare
Iguana
Jaguar
Kangaroo
Lemmings
Manta Ray
Nat
Octopus
Panther
Quoll
Rabbit
Shark
T-rex
Unicorn
Velvet gecko
Woodpecker
X-ray Fish
Yabbie
Zebra


----------



## 1issie (Sep 17, 2010)

guess these jumbled up animal names
.eelhpnat
.agjar
.iagrrfe
.ogauc
.niuonrc
.mmelgnis


----------



## monitordude (Sep 17, 2010)

elephant

giraffe
only ones i know need help!


----------



## 1issie (Sep 17, 2010)

yeap elephant and girarffe i put 2 R's accidently.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 17, 2010)

elephant
JAGuAR
GIRAFFE
couga WHERE;S THE 'R'??
Unicorn
lemmings


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2010)

cat
catapiller
canary 
crow 
crocodile 
cockatiel


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2010)

Dingo
Dog 
Deer
Dolphin
Dinosaur 
Duck 
Dart Frog


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2010)

Who is next for E?


----------



## marina-jellyfish (Sep 18, 2010)

snail
seagull
scorpion
stone fish
salamander or whatever they are called :s
shark


----------



## dossy (Sep 18, 2010)

elephant
ecidner ( e kid ner...how ever you spell it )
eel
egal
emu
eguana


----------



## cwtiger (Sep 18, 2010)

Frog, fox, fire ant, flying fox, ferret


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Dipcdame said:


> elephant
> JAGuAR
> GIRAFFE
> couga WHERE;S THE 'R'??
> ...


 
the R was in giraffe


----------



## 1issie (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes you got them.
Now try these...
.uogdg
.crwnofohornstasrifhs
.ujgnelyphtno
.oabocnstircrot


----------



## Kitah (Sep 18, 2010)

- dugong (is this right? if so, you're missing the n)
- crown of thorns starfish
uh... lol


----------



## 1issie (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea,both right,ill give you a clue they are snakes.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 18, 2010)

jungle python + boa constrictor


----------



## 1issie (Sep 19, 2010)

you got them,1 last lot,

.regenetreofrg
.ergentereytohnp
.ygmpyumlagonimort
.linadntiaanp
.nkboatliegkco
.etntderadnog
.saianouhesecgko


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Green tree frog
.
pygmy mulga monitor
inland taipan
knob tailed gecko
.
Asian house gecko


----------



## 1issie (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes those are some,
Hint...reptiles australian.........


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Green tree frog
Green Tree python
pygmy mulga monitor
inland taipan
knob tailed gecko
netted dragon
Asian house gecko

Am I right?


----------



## 1issie (Sep 19, 2010)

james..94 said:


> green tree frog
> green tree python
> pygmy mulga monitor
> inland taipan
> ...



correct


----------



## dossy (Sep 19, 2010)

ur so smart james...or just full of ur self haha


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

dossy said:


> ur so smart james...or just full of ur self haha


 Hahahaha wow your funny aren't you Hayden


----------

